# Happy not to be IBEW



## Classified Electric (Apr 11, 2010)

Steady year round work, high hourly rate, benefits, superior training, and the pride of not belonging to a criminal organization. :thumbup:


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Classified Electric said:


> Steady year round work, high hourly rate, benefits, superior training, and the pride of not belonging to a criminal organization. :thumbup:


 What a second post.


----------



## Classified Electric (Apr 11, 2010)

william1978 said:


> What a second post.


:sleep1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Classified Electric said:


> :sleep1:


 Peter D at his best.:yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Peter D at his best.:yes:


Need electrical work done? Call Peter D at ZZZZZ Electric! 1-800-I SNORE. (Let it ring, I'm a heavy sleeper!)


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Classified Electric said:


> Steady year round work, high hourly rate, benefits, superior training, and the pride of not belonging to a criminal organization. :thumbup:


I am personaly happy for you and all that enjoy doing electrical work for a living, union or non union alike. It is a great thing to be able to support yourself and your family plying the trade. As far as a criminal organization as you put it, there are many crimes committed every day including slander,libel etc. In my 28 years in the IBEW I have never witness anything close to what your statement claims so if you care to expose the details of this crime I will take upon myself to report it as well as help in any way to expell from our midst these crooked officials.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We don't need another thread like this. :no:


----------

